# Moby wrap positioning for almost 2 month old?



## MadTown16

I just got a Moby wrap and am so excited to use it with my 7.5 week old, but I'm a little confused about what hold I should use. I tried the newborn hug hold, but he was kicking his legs and pushing himself up out of the wrap and seemed uncomfortable. He seems to like the regular hug hold better (with his legs dangling out). The instruction booklet says the hug hold is best to start at 3-4 months, but I can't figure out why...

Is there some medical or developmental reason why it is bad to use the hug hold before 3 months? Or is it ok to wear my 7.5 week old that way as long as he seems comfortable?


----------



## clovergirl

It's absolutely fine to wear your 2mo old with their legs out. While lots of instructions recommend wearing newborns with the legs tucked up inside the carrier, many newborns prefer to ride with their legs out. It's perfectly safe just make sure you get a nice seat for his bum, with the fabric spreading from knee to knee, so he's supported in a seated position.


----------



## katelove

What Clovergirl said. My LO was much happier in the wrap once we started letting her feet out. If you want to cover them you can spread the horizontal chest piece out so it goes down over their feet/lower legs. I used to do that because I felt like her little feet were vulnerable to bumps being out in the open.


----------



## EmilyZ25

i don't have a moby, but i use a k'tan which holds baby the same way (just without the wrapping) and we used it with legs dangling starting at about 2 months also. it is fine. some people like to keep baby's legs together for the very early stages for development, but at 2 months if your baby wants legs free already then it is fine.


----------



## MadTown16

Thanks! I don't feel guilty for wearing him the "wrong" way anymore


----------

